# 2013 Sentra Frustrated Camshaft Valve Clearance



## trueser (12 mo ago)

Hey guys, I'll try to be as brief as possible. 

I have a '13 Sentra 6spd that overheated due to a crack in the radiator. After replacing the affected parts it was determined the head gasket was blown. The head was taken to a machine shop. It was picked up a few days later and returned to correct issues with a few "lifter caps" not being able to fit properly. The engine was then reassembled and the car started just fine, however when the idle drops below 1500 rpm it stalls. 

Due to being frustrated at this point the car was taken to a Nissan dealer and spent 18 days in the hands of their best techs. The result: _"Reassembled vehicle and started engine. Vehicle runs for a bit then stalls out. Vehicle has issues caused by previous head gasket job, possibly incorrect cam installation or lifter/bucket installation"._

So by doing a bit of research - and with the info from the techs - it looks like this procedure wasn't done. My frustration is all on me, and at this point I'm searching for someone to help. If someone can shine some light on this issue please let me know.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The only way the lifters can cause the engine to stall is if they're tight, loose will simply cause noise. If the problem is tight lifters then it will show up in compression since the lifter will be holding the valve slightly open. So start with a compression test and see if it's way off from spec. I'd perform it both cold and warm, oftentimes tight-clearance problems are exacerbated when the engine warms up and everything expands.


----------



## trueser (12 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> The only way the lifters can cause the engine to stall is if they're tight, loose will simply cause noise. If the problem is tight lifters then it will show up in compression since the lifter will be holding the valve slightly open. So start with a compression test and see if it's way off from spec. I'd perform it both cold and warm, oftentimes tight-clearance problems are exacerbated when the engine warms up and everything expands.


I've got to jog my memory on the fitment of the lifters. I have pics to refer to. But in regards to the compression the dealer stated this: "Prior to tear down found that compression was CYL1: 160PSI, CYL2: 178PSI, CYL3: 173PSI, CYL4: 160PSI. After removing timing cover and bringing cylinder 1 to top dead center, found that the timing was off one tooth."

After they fixed the timing issue and reassembled, the compression was checked again and cylinder 1 was now showing 127PSI which according to them is significantly low.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yah, 127 is way too low, but there's no reason it should drop like that following a timing chain readjustment without seeing the same change in the other cylinders. The timing chain drives all the cylinders, it isn't like #1 has its own camshaft. So if anything, the compression across the board should have risen slightly with the timing corrected. In other words, that makes zero sense. They screwed something up.


----------



## trueser (12 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Yah, 127 is way too low, but there's no reason it should drop like that following a timing chain readjustment without seeing the same change in the other cylinders. The timing chain drives all the cylinders, it isn't like #1 has its own camshaft. So if anything, the compression across the board should have risen slightly with the timing corrected. In other words, that makes zero sense. They screwed something up.


So regarding the lifter caps. This is how the head came back from the machine shop. They tried to convince me it was just "dirt" and a good spray down is all it needed. They eventually took back the head and grinned it down - pretty rough - so the caps would fit. Poor workmanship overall. A friend explained to me whatever tool they used to compress the spring is what caused the damage.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Your friend is right, that's from using an ill-fitting compressor. I won't be surprised if you discover your low compression on #1 is from a cracked head.


----------



## trueser (12 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Your friend is right, that's from using an ill-fitting compressor. I won't be surprised if you discover your low compression on #1 is from a cracked head.


That's probably what's going on. Well, I appreciate the feedback.


----------

